# Health cover : VHI-v-Quinn for maternity



## adam_net (12 May 2009)

Hi All, 
Long time reader - first time poster.
Myself and my partner planning our first baby.  We are not married, he's on VHI plan B and Im on personal care.
I have a few questions im hoping you can help me out with.

I understand my personal care has very limited cover for maternity.  
But, do I (female) get any benefits from my partners VHI plan B? 

If I was to change my own cover, whats the best plan to go on to? 

Should we as an unmarried couple take out a joint policy? Again - any recommendations on the best?

Thanks,
A


----------



## Jimbobp (12 May 2009)

I'm a broker that deals with Hibernian/Aviva so don't just take my word for it, but I think that Hibernian have excellent maternity benefits (4D scanning, options for doula birthing partners, home help after you get home etc) If you're changing or upgrading you need to talk to the providers about waiting periods (you may have to serve a waiting period for your increased benefits), check out www.Hia.ie for an independent viewpoint or go through the 3 providers web sites. Best of luck with it all.


----------



## adam_net (12 May 2009)

Thanks Jimbo, any info on my questions regarding my partners plan B ?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 May 2009)

The benefits of Plan B are only available to those on Plan B, so you won't be able to avail of your partner's maternity benefits. Obviously, as he won't be the one giving birth, he can't avail of them either .

As for a joint policy, other than dealing with only half the paperwork, the only other advantage is that, depending on what plan you pick, your out-patient excess is lower than that of two single policies. For most people this isn't a benefit as they rarely reach the excess, and in your case you have a policy that has a very low out-patient excess. You might find the reduced paperwork beneficial though. You'll get one renewal pack every year and it's only one direct debit per month. You should still be able to have different plans, if you so wish.

As jimbob says, you can find comparative information about health insurance products at [broken link removed]. 

Also, there's another thread (http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=112630) that talks about the costs involved in going private/semi private for maternity. Have a look at it so that you have an idea of costs. When it comes to going private for maternity, you will always something to pay yourself for the consultant. One person in the thread above mentioned paying €3,500.

Hope this all helps. Best of luck with everything and if it's a boy, NovaFlare is a great name!


----------



## mackthencack (13 May 2009)

adam_net said:


> Hi All,
> Long time reader - first time poster.
> Myself and my partner planning our first baby. We are not married, he's on VHI plan B and Im on personal care.
> I have a few questions im hoping you can help me out with.
> ...


 
go public - we did - nothing significant to be gained


----------



## GoldWings (15 Aug 2009)

Hello all.
I've decided to go public in the Coombe.
I have VHI lifestage Choices Family Plan Level 1.
(I will ask VHI but just wondering if anoyone has done this or knows if it's possible): In going public, can I request a private room as my plan covers me for 3 nights private room in a public hospital?
Also, I'm reading that many folks that opt for private rooms can end up in a semi-private ward due to lack of space/beds. If this happened to you - are you still paying the private rate for the bed?


----------



## huskerdu (15 Aug 2009)

howmuchunder said:


> Hello all.
> I've decided to go public in the Coombe.
> I have VHI lifestage Choices Family Plan Level 1.
> (I will ask VHI but just wondering if anoyone has done this or knows if it's possible): In going public, can I request a private room as my plan covers me for 3 nights private room in a public hospital?
> Also, I'm reading that many folks that opt for private rooms can end up in a semi-private ward due to lack of space/beds. If this happened to you - are you still paying the private rate for the bed?


 
It is policy in the Coombe hospital, that private rooms are only available to private patients. Maybe you should ring the Coombe and confirm that this is still the case. 

As for your second question - you only pay for the room you end up in, not the room you booked.


----------



## Dixix (15 Aug 2009)

If you have Health Insurance the hospital will bill the insurance company for a private room for you any way so demand a private room if you go public or private only makes a difference which consultant you get


----------



## eggerb (16 Aug 2009)

Dixix said:


> If you have Health Insurance the hospital will bill the insurance company for a private room for you any way so demand a private room if you go public or private only makes a difference which consultant you get


 

You can demand all you like but as huskerdu states above



huskerdu said:


> It is policy in the Coombe hospital, that private rooms are only available to private patients.


 
That is my understanding of how all hospitals work - not just maternity. If you occupy a private bed, you are seen by a consultant in a private capacity even though he may also be a public consultant.


----------



## GoldWings (16 Aug 2009)

thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## lou2 (16 Aug 2009)

Just remember that most people who have opted for private rooms have 'gone private' and they pay these private Consultant fees regardless of whether they get a private room or not.


----------

